
Putin Advisor Targets Big Raise for Bitcoin Mining ICO - elmar
https://www.coindesk.com/100-million-putin-advisor-targets-big-raise-bitcoin-mining-ico/
======
lawless123
Lol, guess they really need to get around those sanctions.

~~~
pasbesoin
The Magnitzky Act sanctions target specific Russian elites, as opposed the the
general economy or market segments. And, per testimony before the Senate and
reporting, those elites, or oligarchs, hold not only their own wealth but also
Putin's; allegedly, the deal they made with him in return for their continued
existence and prosperity was/is that he gets 50% of what they make.

So, yes, they are _very_ interested in getting around the sanctions.

P.S. One source of the above; testimony before the Senate. This occurred right
around the time Trump issued his tweets against trans-gendered individuals'
participation in the armed services, leading some to ponder whether the latter
was a distraction tactic.

[https://www.c-span.org/video/?431852-1/william-browder-
overt...](https://www.c-span.org/video/?431852-1/william-browder-overturning-
magnitsky-act-putins-top-priority)

~~~
lawless123
Wouldn't surprise me that Trump wants to disctract us from that.

